# Calling all RME TotalMix FX gurus



## tack (Dec 27, 2016)

I posted this question on the RME forum and emailed RME support directly, and got no response from either. I know a lot of us here use RME products so although it may be a shot in the dark I figured it couldn't hurt to ask here.

I just bought a Babyface Pro, upgrading from the original Babyface. None of my TotalMix config was ported over, so I'm now confronted with the task of setting that up from scratch. I wasn't too fussed -- I _thought_ I knew what I was doing. 

I have TotalMix setup for MIDI control, and I use Bome MIDI Translator for various customized behaviour. It's been working great on the original Babyface. My TMFX workspace on the original Babyface had the software playback fader group enabled for MIDI, whereas now, having setup things on the Babyface Pro, the hardware input group is enabled for MIDI control instead.

I can't for the life of me sort out how to change MIDI control from the hardware inputs faders to the software playback faders.

The manual says: "The channels being under Mackie MIDI control are indicated by a colour change of the name field, black turns to brown. The 8-fader block can be moved horizontally and vertically, in steps of one or eight channels." This is exactly what I want, but the manual doesn't say _how_, only that it can be done.

Here's a screenshot of what I'm looking for:






I'd be terribly grateful for a cluebatting.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 28, 2016)

tack,

I don't use midi with that menu and can't answer your question. However as a temporary walkaround until you got your problem solved you could try what I do here. I have stored several combinations of monitor output levels, headphones on and off etc. to snapshots. For example mix 1 is monitors at 0 dB, mix 2 sets them to -3 dB, mix 3 to -6 dB and so on. Mix 7 is my recording combination, mix 8 for mixing headphones. Maybe that helps as an idea, and good luck with the other problem.


----------



## tack (Dec 28, 2016)

Hannes_F said:


> I have stored several combinations of monitor output levels, headphones on and off etc. to snapshots.


I do that too, and it's terribly handy.  Except that mains volume isn't stored with the snapshot.

But my goal was to be able to use my control surface with the more important software playback faders, which requires them to be enabled for MIDI control.

Happily, I've managed to sort it out. For future Internet travelers:

My control surface (iCON Platform-M) has channel left/right and bank left/right buttons but these had no effect on TotalMix FX when the control surface was set in Mackie mode.

I eventually worked out these MIDI events did what I need:

Ch 1 note 96 (C7) OR note 41 (F2) off - enable previous 8 channels for MIDI control
Ch 1 note 97 (C#7) OR note 40 (E2) off - enable next 8 channels for MIDI control

(Note off being a MIDI note on event with a velocity of 0.)


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 28, 2016)

Let us know how this goes as I have been debating getting an RME MADI.


----------



## tack (Dec 28, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Let us know how this goes as I have been debating getting an RME MADI.


What things are you particularly curious to know about, chimuelo? I mean, I figured out my original problem now, and I'm back in action, so it's case closed for me. But I'm happy to tell you about my experiences if you're interested in a certain area, and I'm sure John can help too.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 28, 2016)

Can you route external hardware FX into using the hardware interface without any phase issues?


----------



## tack (Dec 28, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Can you route external hardware FX into using the hardware interface without any phase issues?


I'm afraid I'm going to be useless there. I don't use any outboard gear with my modest Babyface. I know there are some RME power users here though. Perhaps another thread with a suitably attention-grabbing title would help get your question the right visibility?


----------

